# The fastest CF card...



## pwp (Oct 7, 2012)

I just got two of the Lexar Professional UMDA 7 1000x CF cards that B&H are running a special on for a two-pack. Wow!

Testing in the 5DIII shooting full size RAW, set to high speed continuous 6FPS, I did a burst and shot until it started to splutter. Would you believe 35 frames, and it cleared for another full run after about three seconds.

The same test with Sandisk Extreme 60 Mb/s 32Gb, it started to splutter at 18-20 frames, and took way longer to clear. An older 8Gb Sandisk Extreme IV 45 Mb/s carked it at 15 frames, and understandably took longer again to fully clear.

So if you are consistently hitting buffer in your 5DIII, get yourself a couple of Lexars. I'm very, very impressed.

-PW


----------



## RC Photos (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow this sounds really impressive, I'll definitely have a look!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2012)

I got my 64 GB 1000X Lexar card yesterday, but haven't done a similar test. B&H did not have a 2for sale last week when I ordered mine, but 64GB covers a session very well for me and matches the size of my SD card.


----------



## jp121 (Dec 7, 2012)

These are two web pages that helped me decide which were the best cards to use in my new 5DM3.

http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-11673-12268

Rob Galbraith also has a database for card performance for specific cameras. This includes the 5DM3. Choose CF/SD/XQD from the menu, then select your camera.

FYI: I chose the Lexar Pro 1000x 32GB CF


----------

